# Bait Store off Rt 202



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

What is the name of the bait & tackle store off Rt 202?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Cheverly Sports fair;they have some of the best and cheapest Bloodworms.Sure beats Angelers Bloodworms


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

i am coming from germantown, going i-270, then to 495 onward to 50 east. where do i turn, or exit number to get to that store that was mentioned in previous post? 202 is familiar, but needing to turn right or left onto 202 and how far, and is it direct on 202? thanks for any put out or in.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I live off of 202 near the stadium. How far down 202 is this Bait & Tackle store???
I would like to go there friday to pick up my bait for the SPSP Cleanup on saturday.

MC

"Remember,the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You go west towards Bladensburg,left turn on to 202 from the ramp, Bayfisher.Master Caster,its right after the parkway.If going west it will be on your left.Its next to a Carry out place,you go through that door.The other door is locked.Its better to catch it off of Rt295 and take a left at the light right there,it should'nt be too far.Maybe 200 yds away


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Thanks for the direction and heading because I do after a while dislike using needle worms from other "quality" bait stops.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Shame you guy's don't live closer to Balto.
Tocherman's has the best bloodworms in the area,1925 Eastern Ave., worth a 15 mile drive out of your way for these worms. The way they pack them they will keep 3or4 days and still be just as pink and lively as the day purchased,size is very large,and they always show them to you before the close the box, box yes no plastic bags. price $6-7


----------

